# Moving to Canada from Ireland



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, 

Would appreciate any helpfull advice on family thinking about moving to Canada from Co Mayo Ireland, to start a new life! Husband is a Plasterer and I am a part qualified Accountant! Prospects of work?? We have 3 Children aged 9months, 4 years and 7 years!! Can anyone reccomend nice area with reasonable rent for a family near to school (Catholic) preffered! Thinking of using visafirst as they seem to be able to sort jobs, visa's etc, Has anybody use visafirst and also how much does it cost to organise Visa's???


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CARMAL said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would appreciate any helpfull advice on family thinking about moving to Canada from Co Mayo Ireland, to start a new life! Husband is a Plasterer and I am a part qualified Accountant! Prospects of work?? We have 3 Children aged 9months, 4 years and 7 years!! Can anyone reccomend nice area with reasonable rent for a family near to school (Catholic) preffered! Thinking of using visafirst as they seem to be able to sort jobs, visa's etc, Has anybody use visafirst and also how much does it cost to organise Visa's???


Hello Carmal and welcome to the Expat Forum,

Immigrating to Canada is not easy but if you're prepared to face all the obstacles it can prove very worthwhile. 
Firstly please read the following and take the test to determine if you have the necessary qualifications and/or what you'll need to do to get yourself in a position that your application will not be dismissed out of hand.
Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing as of July 1, 2011

Many Irish construction workers are making their way here at the moment and here's an article from the major newspaper here outlining their situation. Do not worry about Catholic education for your kids. It's readily available in most of Canada.
The Irish unemployed seek greener shores in Toronto - The Globe and Mail

Good Luck and we're pleased here to try and answer other questions for you.


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you for that!! 

We have friends living and working in Calgary already, so feel we may be able to organise work before we get out there for my Husband anyway! Can we apply for a quicker visa in this case rather than the one that seem to take 12 months to organise for skilled workers???


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Just so you understand the process. If your husband gets a work offer in Calgary the employer must obtain what's known as a Labour Market Opinion (LMO). Is essence employer has declared that he has an opening and after advertising he is unable to find a Canadian to do the work. If Can. Government agrees (they don't always) and issues the LMO then your husband can come here on a two year Temporary Work Permit (TWP). During this time, all going well, he can apply for Permanent Resident status.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's a link to the Alberta Immigrant Nominee Program that you might find helpful...

Alberta Immigrant Nominee Program : Alberta, Canada - Immigration


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

After doing some reserch I seemed to be getting confused with the different forms of Visa'a.

We intend on moving to Canada on a 2 year trial basis therefor is it a temporary resident visa that would be suitable for us??


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

CARMAL said:


> After doing some reserch I seemed to be getting confused with the different forms of Visa'a.
> 
> We intend on moving to Canada on a 2 year trial basis therefor is it a temporary resident visa that would be suitable for us??


Yes, if you would like to move to Canada on a two year trial a TWP (Temporary Work Permit) is a good option. Someone (you or your husband) will need to find a job in Canada first. Your employer will need to get a labour market opinion from Human Resources and Social Development Canada (HRSDC). A labour market opinion confirms that the employer can fill the job with a foreign worker.


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Yes, if you would like to move to Canada on a two year trial a TWP (Temporary Work Permit) is a good option. Someone (you or your husband) will need to find a job in Canada first. Your employer will need to get a labour market opinion from Human Resources and Social Development Canada (HRSDC). A labour market opinion confirms that the employer can fill the job with a foreign worker.


Thanks for your help and quick responses!! Any suggestions on nice areas to live that I can start to look at, ideally would like a 3 bedroom house for around 1300.oo dollars per month, sorry hope doesn't come across tha I am being lazy its just have been looking at accomadation to rent but have no idea on good / bad area's to live in Calgary! An area by the name of Airdine seems to have caught my attention. 
Regards


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry, I'm from Toronto, I've only been to Calgary once -- for the stampede -- when I was 10, so I can't help you there!


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Sorry, I'm from Toronto, I've only been to Calgary once -- for the stampede -- when I was 10, so I can't help you there!


Ok thanks anyhow!!! Anybody else out there that can suggest where to start??? Would be greatly appreciated!!! 
:focus:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CARMAL said:


> Ok thanks anyhow!!! Anybody else out there that can suggest where to start??? Would be greatly appreciated!!!
> :focus:


I've visited Calgary but am not overly intimate with the suburbs. Having said that I have read comments about how nice a place is Airdrie, so that could be a good place to start. How about your friends in Calgary? Could they not give you some direction/information? I would suggest that $1300 monthly would be on the low side for a 3 bedroom house. Another area/suburb to look at would be Cochrane.


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

CARMAL said:


> Thanks for your help and quick responses!! Any suggestions on nice areas to live that I can start to look at, ideally would like a 3 bedroom house for around 1300.oo dollars per month, sorry hope doesn't come across tha I am being lazy its just have been looking at accomadation to rent but have no idea on good / bad area's to live in Calgary! An area by the name of Airdine seems to have caught my attention.
> Regards


Hi Carmal

firstly the most important thing is to find a job for you hubby.then once he has LMO everything else will fall into place.
we are in the process of moving to Calgary. Im from cork. i will pm u my details.
good luck


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

irishgirl33 said:


> firstly the most important thing is to find a job for you hubby.then once he has LMO everything else will fall into place.


Just to be clear, your husband does not get a LMO (Labour Market Option), his potential employer does. The successful end result is the granting of a TWP (Temporary Work Permit) for your husband for 2 years.


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> Just to be clear, your husband does not get a LMO (Labour Market Option), his potential employer does. The successful end result is the granting of a TWP (Temporary Work Permit) for your husband for 2 years.


well yes thats what i meant.


----------



## kacon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi Carmal,

My husband and I along with our two children are moving to Canada from the North West of Ireland very soon also. Unfortunately, we are both over 35 so the only way we could apply to travel was to secure employment first and then apply for a work permit.

I obtained a permanent job offer from an employer in Saskatchewan. I updated my CV in March, submitted to various job adverts May / June. I was very lucky to be able to participate in an interview via skype so did not have to travel. I decided not to employ an immigration lawyer as their fees are excessive. My employer had to apply to HRDSC for an LMO on my behalf. This has not been processed to date and generally takes approx. 8 weeks. Once the LMO is obtained this document is submitted along with your original job offer and contract of employment to the Immigration Office in London. Average processing times are approx. 4 weeks, longer if you require a medical exam.

Even though the prospect of leaving home with two small children is very daunting we are still upbeat about our situation and will make the most of our experience in Canada. 

How sad it is to see so many hard working Irish people torn away from their loved ones. I wish you well in your new adventure. 

Whoever is the last to leave, turn the lights off!!!


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

kacon said:


> Hi Carmal,
> 
> My husband and I along with our two children are moving to Canada from the North West of Ireland very soon also. Unfortunately, we are both over 35 so the only way we could apply to travel was to secure employment first and then apply for a work permit.
> 
> ...


more likely to take 6/8 wks if waiting on the high commission.we where waiting 10 wks.if you have everything in order and have a clean police cert i would reccommend applying at POE.much quicker.


----------



## kacon (Aug 24, 2011)

irishgirl33 said:


> more likely to take 6/8 wks if waiting on the high commission.we where waiting 10 wks.if you have everything in order and have a clean police cert i would reccommend applying at POE.much quicker.


Just to confirm POE means Point of Entry? I didn't realise that we could arrive in Canada without a letter of authorisation from the High Commission. Can you please clarify if this is the case. Many thanks!


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

kacon said:


> Just to confirm POE means Point of Entry? I didn't realise that we could arrive in Canada without a letter of authorisation from the High Commission. Can you please clarify if this is the case. Many thanks!


yes if you have positive LMO ,and your job offer,and have a clean police cert then there is no reason why you cant apply at point of entry.my sister and her hubby done it a few months ago. no probs


----------



## kacon (Aug 24, 2011)

irishgirl33 said:


> yes if you have positive LMO ,and your job offer,and have a clean police cert then there is no reason why you cant apply at point of entry.my sister and her hubby done it a few months ago. no probs


Thanks for clarifying. Do you know what type of work permit the non LMO holder applied for at the point of entry? My husband has a job offer but his LMO has not been issued yet. 

Thank you so much for your advice... Are you in Ireland /Canada presently?


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

kacon said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Do you know what type of work permit the non LMO holder applied for at the point of entry? My husband has a job offer but his LMO has not been issued yet.
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice... Are you in Ireland /Canada presently?


hi
no you have to have an LMO.then you can apply at POE.


----------



## kacon (Aug 24, 2011)

irishgirl33 said:


> hi
> no you have to have an LMO.then you can apply at POE.


My husband and I have each secured a job offer. The LMO pertaining to my job offer will be through shortly. This LMO will be presented at the point of entry and should facilitiate my work permit.

My husband does not has an LMO though. It is currently being processed but not expected to be through by the time we leave.

Just to clarify, which type of permit will he be allowed to work with......my understanding is that if I have a work permit then he can apply for an open work permit as my spouse.

Can you please advise if I'm mistaken?

Thanks


----------



## irishgirl33 (Nov 8, 2010)

yes thats right.if one of you have an LMO then the other can apply for an spouse open work permit.just have to pay $150 at POE.


----------



## kacon (Aug 24, 2011)

irishgirl33 said:


> yes thats right.if one of you have an LMO then the other can apply for an spouse open work permit.just have to pay $150 at POE.


Great. news...I'm very grateful for your this information you have shared..it has saved us a lot of time and ultimately...... money. 

As I will be teaching in an elementary school, I require a medical exam. This was conducted by a CIC nominated physician in Dublin on 14th July in Dublin. Do you know whether there is an expiry date with medical exams in terms of exam date and arrival date in Canada.? I'm wondering if the results of this medical exam may be brought with us and presented at the POE to support the Work permit application?

Thank you


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

kacon said:


> Great. news...I'm very grateful for your this information you have shared..it has saved us a lot of time and ultimately...... money.
> 
> As I will be teaching in an elementary school, I require a medical exam. This was conducted by a CIC nominated physician in Dublin on 14th July in Dublin. Do you know whether there is an expiry date with medical exams in terms of exam date and arrival date in Canada.? I'm wondering if the results of this medical exam may be brought with us and presented at the POE to support the Work permit application?
> 
> Thank you


The medical examination results are valid for 12 months from the date of the first medical examination.


----------



## kacon (Aug 24, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> The medical examination results are valid for 12 months from the date of the first medical examination.


Brilliant..off we go! if I could just get my husband to pack!!!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

If you require a medical examination you cannot apply for your work permit at POE, see Step 3: Work Permit Application: How to Hire a Temporary Foreign Worker

"Persons who must apply for a work permit outside Canada:

All persons who require a medical examination"


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> If you require a medical examination you cannot apply for your work permit at POE, see Step 3: Work Permit Application: How to Hire a Temporary Foreign Worker
> 
> "Persons who must apply for a work permit outside Canada:
> 
> All persons who require a medical examination"



Hi just throwing in a genreal query here!! The Medical examination is this something that is required from an EMPLOYER or where does this come in??? Im an insulin dependant Diabetic?? So would I have to have a medical examination to go with my visa application, or is this just something that is required depending in the job type you apply for?? We are hoping to Move to Canada around March 2012, so have time yet to get organising Visa etc! I really like the Idea of interview on Skype what a great thing!! We feel employment offers will be easy enuf to get as we know a good few people living in Canada that have immigrated there from the area we are currently living in Ireland! And all seem to tell us there is loads of work in the construction area's. I hope to try and get a part time job in the evenings as our children are small and we are moving to Canada to try and have a better life style, Cash Flow is Key!!!! Here we don't have that,struggling from week to week!!!! so ideally id like to get a job that we could both work around!! Thanks for all the replys really happy to have found this sight have got some great info already thanks again!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

CARMAL said:


> Hi just throwing in a genreal query here!! The Medical examination is this something that is required from an EMPLOYER or where does this come in??? Im an insulin dependant Diabetic?? So would I have to have a medical examination to go with my visa application, or is this just something that is required depending in the job type you apply for?? We are hoping to Move to Canada around March 2012, so have time yet to get organising Visa etc! I really like the Idea of interview on Skype what a great thing!! We feel employment offers will be easy enuf to get as we know a good few people living in Canada that have immigrated there from the area we are currently living in Ireland! And all seem to tell us there is loads of work in the construction area's. I hope to try and get a part time job in the evenings as our children are small and we are moving to Canada to try and have a better life style, Cash Flow is Key!!!! Here we don't have that,struggling from week to week!!!! so ideally id like to get a job that we could both work around!! Thanks for all the replys really happy to have found this sight have got some great info already thanks again!!


The medical is required by Immigration Canada.

I haven't gone back and re-read everything, but, if you are coming on a TWP, and your husband is the one with the permit and works in construction, none of you should require the medical exam, see more here:
Medical Examination Requirements for Visitors

The reason being, as a visitor (temporary worker) you are not covered under Canadian health care, at least for the first 3 months, you will need to cover your own medical expenses and cost (get insurance). After that you are not a long term burden to the system. If you intend to stay and apply for PR, you will need to complete a medical.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The reason being, as a visitor (temporary worker) you are not covered under Canadian health care, you will need to cover your own medical expenses and cost (get insurance). If you intend to stay and apply for PR, you will need to complete a medical.

Sorry, but I dont believe this to be true. Immigrants coming to Canada on a TWP (Temporary Working Permit) receive the same medical coverage as Permanent Residents and Citizens. The only insurance required would be for those Provinces requiring a 3 month wait until the Provincial coverage kicks in.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> The reason being, as a visitor (temporary worker) you are not covered under Canadian health care, you will need to cover your own medical expenses and cost (get insurance). If you intend to stay and apply for PR, you will need to complete a medical.
> 
> Sorry, but I dont believe this to be true. Immigrants coming to Canada on a TWP (Temporary Working Permit) receive the same medical coverage as Permanent Residents and Citizens. The only insurance required would be for those Provinces requiring a 3 month wait until the Provincial coverage kicks in.


There was a cut and paste error in my original post, it says the same.

I did t know other provinces didn't have 3 month wait lists, i know BC and am sure Alberta do. In Ontario you require proof of a formal agreement in place to work full-time for an employer situated in Ontario which sets out the employer’s name, your occupation, and states that you will be working for no less than six consecutive months


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It is my understanding that there is no longer a three month wait in Alberta. In Ontario there is and once someone presents their TWP or PR they will be enrolled in OHIP beginning three months after they apply.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> It is my understanding that there is no longer a three month wait in Alberta.


It's possible... The people i know who moved there did so about 2008 and had to wait.


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

*Moving to Canada from IrelND*



Auld Yin said:


> It is my understanding that there is no longer a three month wait in Alberta. In Ontario there is and once someone presents their TWP or PR they will be enrolled in OHIP beginning three months after they apply.


OHIP???? Is this some kind of medical cover??? Are you saying here I will need to cover medical expenses for the first 3 months and will then be covered under OHIP after 3 months??? Sorry for needed everything double confired just want to have details as accurate as possible!! thanks again!!! Finding this web site extremely helpful!!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CARMAL said:


> OHIP???? Is this some kind of medical cover??? Are you saying here I will need to cover medical expenses for the first 3 months and will then be covered under OHIP after 3 months??? Sorry for needed everything double confired just want to have details as accurate as possible!! thanks again!!! Finding this web site extremely helpful!!!


OHIP=ONTARIO HEALTH INSURANCE PLAN.

Yes you will need to buy insurance for the first three months in Ontario. There are a number of companies do it.
CanadaSure - specialist immigration, travel and health insurance while visiting Canada
Blue Cross Canada
Sun Life Financial - Canada: life insurance, group benefits, financial planning and more
etfs Travel Insurance
Manulife Financial Canada: Offering you Group Benefits, Group Savings, Dealership, Insurance, Investments and Banking for your needs
Great-West Life | Home


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

CARMAL said:


> OHIP???? Is this some kind of medical cover??? Are you saying here I will need to cover medical expenses for the first 3 months and will then be covered under OHIP after 3 months??? Sorry for needed everything double confired just want to have details as accurate as possible!! thanks again!!! Finding this web site extremely helpful!!!


After doing some searching on the web of people with insulin dependant Diabeties immigrating to Canada would appreciate any information on people who have applied for immigration with this medical condition as seem a bit concern this is going to cause problems!!! Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

CARMAL said:


> OHIP???? Is this some kind of medical cover??? Are you saying here I will need to cover medical expenses for the first 3 months and will then be covered under OHIP after 3 months??? Sorry for needed everything double confired just want to have details as accurate as possible!! thanks again!!! Finding this web site extremely helpful!!!


After doing some searching on the web of people with insulin dependant Diabeties immigrating to Canada would appreciate any information on people who have applied for immigration with this medical condition as seem a bit concern this is going to cause problems!!! Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> OHIP=ONTARIO HEALTH INSURANCE PLAN.
> 
> Yes you will need to buy insurance for the first three months in Ontario. There are a number of companies do it.
> CanadaSure - specialist immigration, travel and health insurance while visiting Canada
> ...


Thank you so greatful for all your helpfull information!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I shouldn't think insulin dependant Diabeties would be a problem as it's up to you to pay for your medicine, hence, it's not bound to "cause excessive demand on existing social or health services provided by the government."


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

Would appreciate any info on bringing pets with us on a working permit? I feel this is going to be quiet costly we have two Dogs!!! Anyone with previous experience please let me know the procedure with this..... as really can't imagine leaving them behind!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

As long as there have been no cases of rabies in Ireland in the 6 months preceding your travel and you have a vets note stating that and that the dogs have been in Ireland for the last 6 months and the dogs are over 8 months old, you are fine. You may want to have them vaccinated first (30 days before departure), but you can do it here when you arrive. You will need to vaccinate to license. After that it's just the cost, which depends on airline and the size and weight of the animals.


----------



## CARMAL (Aug 22, 2011)

Can anybody please advise on the procedure with changing a driving licence! My husband moved to Australlia for a year and basically sent of his driving licence to the licencing authourtity adn they posted him back a full australlian drivers Licence! For a fee obviuosly!! Is it the same kind of situation in Canada after reading some post's it sounds a bit more compllicated we are planning to move to Calgary!! Also would appreciate any info people may have a gun dog clubs in Canada my husband had bred and trained Springer Spaniels for a long period of time and would like to keep up with his intrest in Springer Spaniel training while located in Canada anybody know of any groupls that may be worth getting in touch with ?? Also can construction workers Plasterers in specific work all year round or does weather affect stop construction work for a period of time??? Ie in the middle of winter??


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think there is a Reciprocal Licensing Agreement with the Republic of Ireland. There is with Great Britain and Northern Ireland, but not the Republic. Your husband would have to resit his license here, however, i know in Ontario they give you credit on the basis of his Irish license, and allow you to to do a one shot combined drivers test for a full license (instead of taking the graduated program), for exact details you should look at Service Alberta (as licensing is handled provincially, not nationally).

Maybe he could roll his Irish license to a UK one and then the UK one to an Alberta one?

My wife did a similar process in Ontario with her New Zealand license to get her Canadian.


----------

